
Finland is ending its experiment with universal basic income - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/24/business/finland-universal-basic-income.html
======
bluGill
This is misleading. They are not expanding it which is different from ending
it. The headline also leaves an implication that they have a reason for it.
They have no results from the experiment that I can see (for good reason, they
are still collecting data, nobody sane believes that the experiment ran long
enough to prove anything about if it is a good idea or not)

